# Northern Territory State Sponsorship off / onshore Visa



## mohitrahuja (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Friends,

I am just wondering that, Northern Territory State Sponsorship off / onshore is open or not? Because NT govt. website didn't mentioned anywhere that they have closed both off and onshore State sponsorship visa's? 

I think it is open because NT is totally different state in term or rule and regulation, they follow SOL list, Base line list, Shortage list etc.....

Please through some light on this issue.....

Thanks:ranger:


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi mohitrahuja, 

We can usually only go by what's said on the websites. 

You could try asking an agent to see if they could shed any light on this. 

Regards,
Karen


----------

